# Cure #1 & 2 Volume to Weight per Pound of Meat Chart



## chef jimmyj

This is of value. CURE Volume to Weight Chart in Ounces and Grams for the weight of meat in Pounds...JJ

NOTE: The Weight in Grams may vary, a few tenths from what others typically use and post. But this is due to the OP's, Susan Minor, rounding. The Weights are Safe and within USDA Guidelines. Susan Minor's original website is no longer active...

Amount of Meat/Fat Amount of Cure
Vol. Wt.
1 lb.       1/4 tsp.       .05 oz.     1.42g
2 lbs.     3/8 tsp.       .08 oz.     2.26g
3 lbs.     1/2 tsp.      .10 oz.      2.83g
4 lbs.     3/4 tsp.      .15 oz.      4.25g
5 lbs.     1 tsp.          .20 oz.      5.67g
10 lbs.   2 tsp.          .40 oz.    11.34g
15 lbs.   1 Tbsp.       .55 oz.    15.59g
20 lbs.   1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.           .80 oz.   22.68g
25 lbs.   1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.         1.00 oz.   28.35g
50 lbs.   3 Tbsp. + 1 1/4 tsp.  2.00 oz.  56.70g
100 lbs. 1/4 C. + 2 Tbsp. + 2 tsp. 4.00 oz. 113.4g

tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon; C. = cup.
oz.= ounce


----------



## crazymoon

CJJ, Great post that will come in handy for many of us!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thank You,...This chart was on another site that is no longer available. Thought I would make it a Sticky, here, for SMF members benefit. Enjoy...JJ


----------



## JC in GB

Just out of curiosity, is that chart set up to achieve a target PPM of nitrite/nitrate of 156?


----------



## indaswamp

JC in GB said:


> Just out of curiosity, is that chart set up to achieve a target PPM of nitrite/nitrate of 156?


The larger amounts will give you 156ppm nitrite.. some of the smaller volumes come close, but without weighing the nitrite, there is a larger margin of error. For example, the correct weight for 156ppm nitrite for 1# of meat is 1.134g where as 1/4 tsp. is more than that.

28.35g for 25# meat is 156ppm......


----------



## indaswamp

For sausages, I always weigh the cure... and when doing large batches, I take 28.35g and divide that by 25# which is equal to 1.134g/lb. then multiply by however many pounds of product I am making.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yes, the Target was 156ppm, specifically for Sausage, as the original chart was in a Sausage thread. Again, a few PPM one way or the other has ZERO effect, so a few Tenths off is not even worth worrying about.

It is important to understand that accurately measuring Cure by Weight or Volume is Important to get consistent results...BUT...We are not a processor using pure Sodium Nitrite!
With Cure #1 and 2, if you are off by a teaspoon or a gram, it's no big deal.Your total PPM will still fall within safe limits.You will not be making Toxic Sausage.
Using Pure Nitrite, add a Gram too much and you may have real problem, depending on the amount of sausage being made. This is why we hesitate when a member wants to know how to Mix their own Cure #1 or 2. Pure Nitrite is NOT a Newbie Toy...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks JJ will come in handy.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

JC in GB Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB

Thanks for the reply.  I would not risk using pure nitrite unless I was a commercial processor making 100's of pounds of product at a time.


----------



## daveomak

Do  yourselves a favor and get a grams electronic scale...  about $12...  0-100 grams so you can be accurate...
...  Weigh Scale
I did a test with 2 sets of measuring spoons I had in the kitchen.. there was a 25% difference between them...  Seems manufacturers don't have much quality control or they don't care...

Here are the 2 teaspoons I checked... it's obvious they are different...


----------



## JC in GB

Agreed.  I learned from baking that using weight is always more accurate than volume.  The scale is well worth taking the guesswork out of measuring.


----------



## BB-que

chef jimmyj said:


> This is of value. CURE Volume to Weight Chart in Ounces and Grams for the weight of meat in Pounds...JJ
> 
> NOTE: The Weight in Grams may vary, a few tenths from what others typically use and post. But this is due to the OP's, Susan Minor, rounding. The Weights are Safe and within USDA Guidelines. Susan Minor's original website is no longer active...
> 
> Amount of Meat/Fat Amount of Cure
> Vol. Wt.
> 1 lb.       1/4 tsp.       .05 oz.     1.42g
> 2 lbs.     3/8 tsp.       .08 oz.     2.26g
> 3 lbs.     1/2 tsp.      .10 oz.      2.83g
> 4 lbs.     3/4 tsp.      .15 oz.      4.25g
> 5 lbs.     1 tsp.          .20 oz.      5.67g
> 10 lbs.   2 tsp.          .40 oz.    11.34g
> 15 lbs.   1 Tbsp.       .55 oz.    15.59g
> 20 lbs.   1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.           .80 oz.   22.68g
> 25 lbs.   1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.         1.00 oz.   28.35g
> 50 lbs.   3 Tbsp. + 1 1/4 tsp.  2.00 oz.  56.70g
> 100 lbs. 1/4 C. + 2 Tbsp. + 2 tsp. 4.00 oz. 113.4g
> 
> tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon; C. = cup.
> oz.= ounce


Am I reading this correctly that for 5lb of meat I’d use 1tsp of cure #1? Thinking I’d doing a jerky run soon.  Thanks in advance


----------



## chef jimmyj

BB-que said:


> Am I reading this correctly that for 5lb of meat I’d use 1tsp of cure #1? Thinking I’d doing a jerky run soon.  Thanks in advance



Yes...1tsp Cure #1 mixed with your other ingredients will do it's job. Turn and message the meat occasionally to get even distribution...JJ


----------



## fishwrestler

As Dave  said get a grams scale.  I fought using metric for years.  I no longer use recipes I use ratios.   Cure #1 and #2 is used at .25% use a spread sheet to develop you recipes into ratios. You will be able to duplicate recipes with out issues.   As 50 grams of salt is 50 grams of no matter if its rock, course, or fine..


----------



## indaswamp

Good info on cure#1, #2, and alternative natural nitrite/nitrate powders:
https://meatscience.org/TheMeatWeEa...eEat/sullivan_factsheet.pdf?sfvrsn=c3bc81b3_0


----------



## Jcarter93

This chart makes me nervous about a Canadian bacon recipe I'm planning to try next week. Its calls for the following for 10 pounds of meat and bringing for 4 days.


1 gallon water
6.4 oz salt (This is 1-1/4 cups of the Diamond
Crystal brand Kosher salt I use)
40 grams / 3 tablespoons pink salt (6.25% sodium
nitrite curing salt)
1/2 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup sugar
8 garlic cloves, peeled and rough chopped
4 fresh or dried bay leaves
1 tbsp dried thyme, or a generous handful of fresh thyme
1 tbsp whole black peppercorn
Juice of 2 lemons

According to the chart that's around 10 times the cure I need. Is this recipe safe?


----------



## chef jimmyj

J
 Jcarter93
 Based on the Weight of the Meat and Water, the Recipe is using 0.5% Cure #1.
40g / 8165g × 100 = 0.5%
Twice the amount needed but not Toxic. I would add 20g of Cure #1.
6.4 oz of Salt will give a 2% Salt Brine. Pretty common amount used.
On average a Pork Loin is approx 4" thick. At a penetration rate of about 1/2" per day, turning the meat 1-2 times a day, you need to soak a minimum of 8 Days. 10-14 would be better depending on the Loin's thickness. Don't waste the Maple Syrup, it will have no flavor impact adding to the Brine. You will be better off basting the meat while it smokes, no higher than 225°F, or adding Syrup on the plate...JJ


----------



## Jcarter93

chef jimmyj said:


> J
> Jcarter93
> Based on the Weight of the Meat and Water, the Recipe is using 0.5% Cure #1.
> 40g / 8165g × 100 = 0.5%
> Twice the amount needed but not Toxic. I would add 20g of Cure #1.
> 6.4 oz of Salt will give a 2% Salt Brine. Pretty common amount used.
> On average a Pork Loin is approx 4" thick. At a penetration rate of about 1/2" per day, turning the meat 1-2 times a day, you need to soak a minimum of 8 Days. 10-14 would be better depending on the Loin's thickness. Don't waste the Maple Syrup, it will have no flavor impact adding to the Brine. You will be better off basting the meat while it smokes, no higher than 225°F, or adding Syrup on the plate...JJ


Thank you for the reply! I've made a calculator in Google sheets that I think is accurate since I posted this and found the recipe to be approximately 300.5 ppm sodium nitrate. Does that look right to you? 

I believe the target is 156 ppm, right?

If it helps I could post a link to the sheet I made.

Thanks again


----------



## chef jimmyj

40g, 0.5% would be about 300ppm. You only need 156ppm+/-, so only add 20g Cure #1...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray

Take Chef JJ's advise and follow it, period. He's giving you excellent guidelines and your cook will come out perfect. Cure #1 is nothing to push the boundaries of, critical to stay within safe limits. Exceeding safe limits can have a devastating effect on the thyroid gland, not something you ever want to have happen. RAY


----------



## Jcarter93

sawhorseray said:


> Take Chef JJ's advise and follow it, period. He's giving you excellent guidelines and your cook will come out perfect. Cure #1 is nothing to push the boundaries of, critical to stay within safe limits. Exceeding safe limits can have a devastating effect on the thyroid gland, not something you ever want to have happen. RAY


I will be following his advice. The calculator I made in google sheets matches what he has told me to do.


----------



## PK Jee

chef jimmyj said:


> This is of value. CURE Volume to Weight Chart in Ounces and Grams for the weight of meat in Pounds...JJ
> 
> NOTE: The Weight in Grams may vary, a few tenths from what others typically use and post. But this is due to the OP's, Susan Minor, rounding. The Weights are Safe and within USDA Guidelines. Susan Minor's original website is no longer active...
> 
> Amount of Meat/Fat Amount of Cure
> Vol. Wt.
> 1 lb.       1/4 tsp.       .05 oz.     1.42g
> 2 lbs.     3/8 tsp.       .08 oz.     2.26g
> 3 lbs.     1/2 tsp.      .10 oz.      2.83g
> 4 lbs.     3/4 tsp.      .15 oz.      4.25g
> 5 lbs.     1 tsp.          .20 oz.      5.67g
> 10 lbs.   2 tsp.          .40 oz.    11.34g
> 15 lbs.   1 Tbsp.       .55 oz.    15.59g
> 20 lbs.   1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.           .80 oz.   22.68g
> 25 lbs.   1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.         1.00 oz.   28.35g
> 50 lbs.   3 Tbsp. + 1 1/4 tsp.  2.00 oz.  56.70g
> 100 lbs. 1/4 C. + 2 Tbsp. + 2 tsp. 4.00 oz. 113.4g
> 
> tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon; C. = cup.
> oz.= ounce


Thanks for the share. Will this be good for both dry & wet cure?


----------



## SmokinEdge

PK Jee said:


> Thanks for the share. Will this be good for both dry & wet cure?


With a wet cure, include the weight of the liquid.
Example, 1 gallon of water weight is 8.33 pounds per gallon. Add this weight to the meat weight and then apply.


----------



## chef jimmyj

^^^^^My Bud got you covered!...JJ


----------

